# Visualisierung: Wasser (Tropfen)



## NiciB (6. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Wasser (oder Wassertropfen - water ripples) in Java zu visualisieren. Es soll möglich sein, je nach Input mehr Wassertropfen oder weniger zu zeigen.  Oder mehr oder weniger Wellen. 

Kennt jemand vielleicht schon ein fertigen Code, der sowas darstellen kann? Oder irgendwelche Tipps wie ich das am besten mache?

Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2007)

Hallo,

meinst du sowas:
http://www.cyberkerala.com/java/waterdrops.htm

Schau mal hier:
http://www.neilwallis.com/java/water.html
http://www.mapbusinesssolutions.com/casestudies/durius/water_effects_map_business_solutions.html
http://www.americanwebpagedesign.com/lindal-project2.html
http://www.mste.uiuc.edu/murphy/JavaOverview/default.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## NiciB (6. März 2007)

genau sowas meine ich, danke!

Ich werde mir die Sachen mal anschauen und hoffe, dass der Code zugänglich ist, damit ich ihn auch verändern kann...


----------

